# 'beeping noise'



## FlagshipOne (Mar 24, 2020)

I own a Duluth Forge FDR300R Gas Fireplace insert and a couple days ago i noticed a 'beeping' noise emanating from the unit. My original thought was that the batteries in the remote receiver needed to be replaced which was completed but I am still hearing the noise. any ideas as to what else i could do?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 24, 2020)

Could be the batteries in the transmitter, too. Not sure what remote you're using, 
but usually beeping will indicate a loss of communication between the receiver &
transmitter. It could be related to the batteries or it could mean that the remote 
was taken too far from the unit, resulting in a loss of signal. 
Look at your remote manual & see how to to "relearn" the signal.


----------

